
Calling Bullshit - raleighm
https://callingbullshit.org/index.html
======
smt88
Certainly an idea with good intentions, but how many people are honest enough
with themselves to acknowledge that they're easily fooled? And if the end
result is healthy skepticism about all the stories with positive spin, is that
enjoyable? Would I put time, work, and money into leaving the Platonic cave?
(I mean, I would, but I don't know if that's common.)

As a side note, a friend of mine has PhD in early childhood education and says
that teaching children skills like these is extremely effective. I hope
society will do more of that.

